#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ευθύνες και ποινές όταν δεν εκδίδονται πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος

## Xάρης

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον αγαπητό Νίκο Μαρσέλλο που αν δεν κάνω λάθος και διατελέσει και μέλος του Πειθαρχικού του ΤΕΕ τα εξής:

Σε περίπτωση που δεν ληφθούν δοκίμια όπως προβλέπεται από τον ΚΤΣ '97 και κατ' επέκταση δεν "εκδοθούν" τα "Πιστοποιητικά Αντοχής Σκυροδέματος" όπως ορίζονται στην §15.16 του ΚΤΣ '97, ποιες οι ευθύνες και ποιες ποινές επιβάλλονται (επίπληξη, πρόστιμο, αφαίρεση αδείας ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος για Χ μήνες, φυλάκιση, άλλο) σε:α) επιβλέποντα μηχανικό,
β) κατασκευαστή έργου,
γ) συμβολαιογράφο που συντάσσει συμβόλαιο αγοραπωλησίας χωρίς την προσκόμιση τους.Αν ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός ενημερώσει εγγράφως τον κατασκευαστή του έργου, π.χ. μέσω σχετικού υπομνήματος στους ξυλοτύπους της οικοδομικής αδείας, απαλλάσσεται των όποιων ευθυνών του;
Ακόμα και αν συνέχισε να διατελεί επιβλέπων του έργου μετά την πρώτη σκυροδέτηση που δεν λήφθηκαν δοκίμια;

Αν ο κατασκευαστής του έργου είναι παράλληλα και μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ, και γίνει καταγγελία και παραπεμφθεί στο πειθαρχικό, ποια είναι η τυπική ποινή που του επιβάλλεται;

---
Και με την ευκαιρία αυτή να καταθέσω μια πρόταση για τον νέο ΚΤΣ 2013.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε τα πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος να επισυνάπτονται στα συμβόλαια, όπως γίνεται πλέον και με τις βεβαιώσεις/δηλώσεις του Ν.4014/11 και να καθορίζονται ρητά ευθύνες και ποινές και στους συμβολαιογράφους;

----------


## marsellos

Θα ξεκινησω απο το τελευταιο: ειχαμε κανει παρεμβαση στο Συλλογο Συμβολαιογραφων και η θεση των οποιων ηταν " αρκετα ασχετα εγγραφα προς την δουλεια μας μας βαζουν να ελεγχουμε, υπευθυνες δηλωσεις , εφοριες κλπ ,αυτο μας ελειπε τωρα να κατσουμε να ελεγχουμε αν εχουν ληφθει δοκιμια και αν υπαρχουν πιστοποιητικα, ποιος εχει δικαιωμα να τα εκδιδει ,ποια ειναι τα εγκυρα πιστοποιητικα,
απο ποιο Εργαστηριο ,ποια ειναι διαπιστευμενα, αναγνωρισμενα, αν εληξε η Αδεια λειτουργειας τους , κλπ".Αυτα ειναι δουλεια του Επιβλεποντα Μηχανικου, και της Πολεοδομιας, που να μην δινει "ρευμα" αν στην αυτοψια δεν υπαρχουν τα πιστοποιητικα!

Στο τοτε ΥΧΟΠ που ειχε παει Επιτροπη του ΚΕΔΕ,  τους απαντησαν οτι "εδω δινουμε ρευμα σε Οικοδομες που δεν εχουν εκδωσει Αδεια Οικοδομης, και δεν θα δωσουμε ρευμα σε καποιον που δεν εχει παρει τα δοκιμια σας "?

*   ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ :* στους συναδελφους να διδουν , εστω μεσω των σχεδιων ξυλοτυπων ή του Ημερολογιου του εργου, την ΓΡΑΠΤΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ληψης δοκιμιων της παραγραφου  5.2.1/ΚΤΣ-97, διοτι υπαρχουν ηδη δικαστικες αποφασεις, με καταδικες Επιβλεποντων  Μηχανικων , που δεν ειχε γινει ληψη δοκιμιων και δεν ειχε δωσει ο Μηχανικος την ΓΡΑΠΤΗ εντολη, σε ποινες και αστικες αποζημειωσεις των Ιδιοκτητων,κλπ

Στο πειθαρχικο γινεται ελεγχος του Μηχανικου ,κατοπιν καταγγελιας απο καποιο Ιδιωτη η Μηχανικο κλπ, και συνταξη κατηγορητηριου απο τον Προεδρο του Πειθαρχικου του ΤΕΕ, ορισμο εισηγητη, εισηγηση, ακροαματικη διαδικασια, και ληψη αποφασης αν οι ενεργειες του Μηχανικου εχουν παραβιασει τον Κωδικα Δεοντολογιας του ΤΕΕ (ΦΕΚ,...), κλπ. Συνηθως για την  υποθεση εχει αποτανθει ο εγκαλλων και στην Δικαιοσυνη και περιμενουν και την αποφαση του Πειθαρχικου για να την χρησιμοποιησουν στο δικαστηριο. Οι ποινες, επιπληξη, αφαιρεση αδειας εξασκησης επαγγεματος για 3 μηνες, 6 μηνες ,κλπ προβλεπονται απο την Νομοθεσια για το Πειθαρχικο. Η πιο συνηθης περιπτωση ειναι η ληψη αμοιβης Μηχανικου, χωρις να εχει παραδωσει την συμφωνηθεισα μελετη στον Ιδιοκτητη. Το πειθαρχικο ειναι αρμοδιο να επιβαλλει ποινες μονο σε μελη του ΤΕΕ, και σε αποφοιτους ΤΕΙ, μετα απο παραπομπη απο τον Προεδρο ΤΕΕ,  δεν ειναι αρμοδιο ουτε για συμβολαιογραφους ουτε καν για Ομοτιμα μελη( συνταξιουχους) του ΤΕΕ, και πολλες υποθεσεις παραγραφονται διοτι υπερβαινουν τα χρονικα ορια που προβλεπει η Νομοθεσια για το Πειθαρχικο. Οσοι ενδιαφερονται ας επικοινωνησουν με την Γραμματεια του Πειθαρχικου.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Οι συμβολαιογράφοι κοιτούν πώς θα μειώσουν τον κόπο τους για τη σύνταξη των συμβολαίων.
Δεν βλέπουν όμως τα οφέλη για την κοινωνία.
Κλασική ελληνική συντεχνιακή νοοτροπία! Όχι ότι η δική μας συντεχνία είναι καλύτερη.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν θα έπρεπε να λαμβάνονται υπόψη από την πολιτεία τέτοιου είδους αντιρρήσεις.
Αν άκουγαν τους συμβολαιογράφους σίγουρα δεν θα γινόταν δεκτή η επισύναψη των βεβαιώσεων του Ν.4014/11 στα συμβόλαια.
Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν και καλές σχέσεις με την τεχνολογία, οπότε όλα αυτά τους φαίνονται βουνό.

Υπάρχει όμως η τεχνική δυνατότητα, κατά τα πρότυπα των βεβαιώσεων του Ν.4014/11, να γνωρίζουμε:
α) ποια είναι τα διαπιστευμένα εργαστήρια,
β) μέχρι πότε ισχύει η άδεια λειτουργίας των παραπάνω εργαστηρίων,
γ) ποια πιστοποιητικά έχουν εκδοθεί και αν είναι έγκυρα.
Πώς;
Μια ηλεκτρονική βάση δεδομένων με όλα τα παραπάνω στοιχεία.
Μοναδικό ηλεκτρονικό αριθμό για κάθε πιστοποιητικό.
Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά και δεν χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα για την υλοποίηση του συστήματος.
Πολιτική βούληση απαιτείται.
Όσο για τα  οφέλη, τα γνωρίζουμε όλοι.

Κλείνω με την ευχή, εσείς που είστε μέσα στα πράγματα, να επιμείνετε και να κάνουμε ένα βήμα μπροστά σαν χώρα και σ' αυτόν τον τομέα.
Από την πλευρά μου είμαι στη διάθεση σας, όπως πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι συνάδελφοι για βοήθεια και ανάπτυξη προτάσεων για το πώς ακριβώς μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα.

-----

Από την απάντηση για τις ποινές καταλαβαίνω τα εξής:
α) επιβλέπων μηχανικός: 
Καμία ευθύνη αν δώσει την γραπτή εντολή μέσω των ξυλοτύπων ή του ημερολογίου έργου.
Αν δεν δώσει γραπτή (προκειμένου να αποδεικνύεται) εντολή, έχει ποινές όπως αναφέρονται παρακάτω στο (β).
β) κατασκευαστής έργου:
Έχει ευθύνες μόνο αν λάβει ρητή εντολή λήψης δοκιμίων από τον επιβλέποντα μηχανικό.
Αν ο κατασκευαστής είναι και ενεργός μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ ή των ΤΕΙ, μπορεί να παραπεμφθεί στο πειθαρχικό του ΤΕΕ. Μέγιστη ποινή, η αφαίρεση αδείας για 6 μήνες;
Αποζημιώσεις σε ιδιοκτήτες, αν καταδικαστεί σε δικαστήριο.
γ) συμβολαιογράφος
καμία ευθύνη
Οι ηθικές ευθύνες όλων είναι αυτονόητες. Άγνοια του νόμου δεν υπάρχει ούτε δικαιολογείται (ελαφρυντικά) από επαγγελματίες του χώρου (μηχανικούς, κατασκευαστές, συμβολαιογράφους).

----------


## marsellos

Στο  ΚΕΔΕ/ΓΓΔΕ,  ειναι ανηρτημενα τα εποτευομενα απο το ΥΠΟΜΕΔΙ  Εργαστηρια .( Τηλ. 210 - 3455921, 210- 3455901)

Στο ΕΣΥΔ/ΥΠΑΝ ειναι ανηρτημενα τα Διαπιστευμενα Εργαστηρια κατα ΕΝ 17025, μαζι με το Πεδιο Διαπιστευσης του καθενος. 
*Προσοχη!* καποιο Εργαστηριο μπορει να ειναι Διαπιστευμενο για 2-3 δοκιμες μονο. Ζητειστε τα πληρη Πιστοποιητικα, και το χρονο που ισχυουν.

   Μην μπλεκουμε το Πειθαρχικο και τις ποινες με αυτο τον τροπο. Δεν υπαρχει προκαθορισμενη ποινη , ειναι αναλογα με την ακροαματικη διαδικασια, η οποια απο την Νομοθεσια περιλαμβανει πλλαα κριτηρια, και κατ΄'αρχην μεχρι 9 μηνες, κλπ

Το τι θα κανει το Δικαστηριο δεν μας αφορα. Εμεις ελεγχουμε τον Μηχανικο για το πως εχει συμπεριφερθει στον εντολεα του, και αν εχει παραβει τον Κωδικα Δεοντολογιας των Μηχανικων, συμφωνα με τα ΦΕΚ.

Τελος ,ουτε τα Δικαστηρια δεν δεσμευονται ουτε οι αποφασεις τους απο τον Κανονισμο, απλως τους λαμβανουν υποψη τους πολυ σοβαρα.Εχουν ομως και αλλα κριτηρια.

----------


## Xάρης

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα των ευθυνών του επιβλέποντα μετά από πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε συνάδελφος ότι υπήρξαν καταδικαστικές αποφάσεις από δικαστήρια της χώρας μας σε επιβλέποντες μηχανικούς που παρόλο που έδωσαν γραπτή εντολή για τη λήψη των δοκιμίων δεν μερίμνησαν για τη λήψη αυτών έστω και αν ο κατασκευαστής δεν χορήγησε το απαιτούμενο προσωπικό και τα απαιτούμενα μέσα (μήτρες κ.λπ.).

Τα δε πρόστιμα που επιβλήθηκαν ανέρχονται από λίγες χιλιάδες έως αρκετές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ!

Με λίγα λόγια, ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός θα πρέπει όχι μόνο να δίνει έγγραφη εντολή αλλά και *να σταματά τη διαδικασία της σκυροδέτησης* αν τυχόν δεν ληφθούν δοκίμια, με ό,τι συνέπειες έχει αυτό (οικονομικές, καθυστέρηση ολοκλήρωσης εργασιών) για τον κατασκευαστή και τον ιδιοκτήτη.
Αν δεν το κάνει θα είναι υπόλογος και κινδυνεύει να υποστεί τις συνέπειες του νόμου πληρώνοντας τις ακριβά (υπάρχει δεδικασμένο).

Γνωρίζετε εσείς ανάλογες περιπτώσεις;Συμφωνείτε με την αντίδραση του επιβλέποντος μηχανικού που προτείνω σε περίπτωση που ο κατασκευαστής ή ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι αντίθετος ή δεν μεριμνά για τη λήψη των δοκιμίων;Στον νέο ΚΤΣ-2013 προβλέπεται κάτι διαφορετικό στο θέμα των ευθυνών σε σχέση με τον ΚΤΣ-97;

----------


## marsellos

Γνωριζω τουλαχιστον 3 περιπτωσεις στις οποιες Μηχανικος καταδικαστηκε και δε ποινη και στο αστικο σε καταβολη αποζημειωσεως ,για μην ληψη δοκιμιων ,διοτι δεν ειχε δωσει την "γραπτη εντολη" της παρ.15.2.1./ΚΤΣ-97. 

  Τελευταια υπηρξε περιπτωση καταδικης Μηχανικου, αν και ειχε δωσει με υπογραφη, την γραπτη εντολη, διοτι παρ' ολα αυτα ο κατασκευαστης δεν φροντισε να παρει δοκιμια. Το Δικαστηριο εκρινε πως ο Επιβλεπων δεν μπορει να "εκχωρισει" την ευθυνη ληψεως δοκικιων στον κατασκευαστη ,διοτι απαιτουνται "εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις", που δεν μπορει να τις εχει ο κατασκευαστης και επεβαλε ποινη στον Επιβλεποντα, διοτι δεν "εμεριμνησε" και δεν "επεβλεψε" στην ληψη των δοκιμιων.

  Κατοπιν αυτων, προληπτικα, εκτος απο την γραπτη εντολη, να ζηταμε απο τον κατασκευαστη, να ειναι οι 6 μητρες, στο εργο απο την προηγουμενη της σκυροδετησης, οταν θα παμε για την παραλαβη του οπλισμου και αν δεν ειναι εκει, να μην προχωρησουμε στην παραλαβη του οπλισμου και να γινει αναβολη της σκυροδετησης.

   Πιο ακραιο, διοτι θα εχει αμεσες οικονομικες συνεπειες, ειναι να μην επιτρεψουμε την ημερα της σκυροδετησης να πραγματοποιηθει η διαστωση του σκυροδεματος διοτι δεν υπαρχουν μητρες. Κατα την αποψη μου ,πια, πρεπει να εχουμε φροντισει ωστε να υπαρχουν αυτες την προηγουμενη ημερα.Διοτι την ιδια ημερα θα υπαρχουν 2-3 φορτωμενες  βαρελες με μπετον, αξιας 1500-2000 Ευρω ,και τις οποιες αν γυρισω πισω το μπετον ,καποιος πρεπει να τις πληρωσει, και δεν εχω κανενα λογο να βρεθω εγω στο κεντρο αυτου του προβληματος.

   Γι αυτο ελεγχος αν υπαρχουν οι μητρες, την ημερα παραλαβης του οπλισμου, αλλοιως δεν προχωραω.

Υπρχει βεβαια και συναδελφος -εξαιρεση, που εχει δωσει 500 Ευρω και εχει αγορασει 6 μητρες και τις εχει παντα στο αυτοκινητο του, σε περιπτωση που ο απειθαρχος Εργολαβος δεν εχει φερει!!

----------


## marsellos

Κατα πληροφοριες , στον ΚΤΣ- 2013, που δεν πιστευω οτι θα βγει το 2013, μαλλον το 2014, εχει προταθει η καταργηση της υποχρεωσης "γραπτης εντολης" απο τον Επιβλεποντα , ο οποιος θα εχει "δικαιωμα" να επιβλεπει την ορθη ληψη δοκιμιων ,και οχι στις υποχρεωσεις του, μετα τα τοσα συμβαντα τα τελευταια χρονια εις βαρος των Μηχανικων. Αυτο θα το δουμε οταν θα βγει το ΣΧΕΔΙΟ για Δημοσια Διαβουλευση,πιθανως τον Νοεμβριο, διοτι μολις
στις 30/7 , ολοκληρωθηκε η πρωτη φαση των Συνεδριασεων της Επιτροπης και θα υπαρχει ασφαλως ενα χρονικο διαστημα για την ομογενοποιηση του κειμενου (editing), τον ελεγχο αλληλ-επικαλυψεων και συμβατοτητος των διαφορων διαταξεων , διοτι ειναι εξαιρετικα δυκολο να "παντρευτουν", ο ΚΤΣ-97 , και το ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1,με διαφορετικης φιλοσοφιας κριτηρια συμμορφωσεως, με το "Πιστοποιημενο σκυροδεμα"- μην φωναζετε που θα ειναι ολιγον ακριβωτερο  απο το μη-πιστοποιημενο, κλπ .

----------


## thomesama

Με βάση τον ΚΤΣ-16(κεφ.Ε-Ε14),τελικά τι προκύπτει σήμερα(2018)? Ο αγοραστής - ιδιοκτήτης εναντίον ποιου θα στραφεί και τι είδους διεκδικήσεις μπορεί να ζητεί, σε περίπτωση μη ύπαρξης πιστοποιητικών(ε11)?Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά .

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ευθύνες των συντελεστών του έργου (μελετητής, επιβλέποντας, κατασκευαστής) δεν έχουν αλλάξει.
Ο ιδιοκτήτης απευθύνεται σε δικηγόρο για να του πει τι πρέπει να πράξει.

----------


## SebLoeb

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο; Το κόστος του εργαστηρίου για τα δοκίμια, ποιός το πληρώνει; Ο Ιδιοκτήτης ή ο Εργολάβος;

----------


## Xάρης

Ό,τι γράφει το μεταξύ τους συμφωνητικό.

----------


## SebLoeb

Όταν δεν γράφει, τι γίνεται;
(Επίσης Χάρη, επειδή έχω καιρό να μπω στο forum, γιατί δεν μού ήρθε email με την απάντησή σου; )

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν γράφει και υπάρχει διαφωνία, το έργο θα πρέπει να σταματήσει και θα τα βρουν στα δικαστήρια.

email για να σου έρθει θα πρέπει να έχεις επιλέξει "_παρακολούθηση του θέματος_".

----------

